# What do you think about my Mossberg 500 Tactical



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

One of a few weapons I prep. This is my general home defense for burglars that may have already gotten in the house. 




smileysurvival.com survival tips,tricks,store, and more...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a mossy myself nowhere near that much stuff hanging off it.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm jealous. 

I've been trying to get my hands on one for a few months now and can't quite find something I want to pull the trigger on.


----------



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

Jardude said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> I've been trying to get my hands on one for a few months now and can't quite find something I want to pull the trigger on.


Yea I shopped around for a while before I landed on this one. Got a good deal at a gun show.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 500, very happy with it. But it's bone stock and likely to stay that way.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

What do I think about it? Let me be polite as I try to explain.

First time I have ever seen a laser on a shotgun. Not exactly a weapon designed for pinpoint accuracy.

Collapsible stock is useful, can change your length of pull.

Dual pistol grips - under stress I think you are going to be fighting the gun - people undergo sympathetic reactions when surprised or experiencing an adrenalin dump - you will be gripping a pistol grip and pulling a trigger with one hand while gripping with the support hand and actuating a slide. It is kinda like patting yourself on the head while rubbing your stomach while a 200 pound man is charging at you trying to take your weapon away...that is gonna be tough to master if you ask me. Looks like a great way to mess things up.

Two sets of side saddle shell holders - never saw that before either. You can probably make it work, but it looks very unwieldy.

My honest opinion - that thing is not a fighting shotgun. It is an odd compilation of mismatched parts. Laser on a shotgun - seriously....

If it works for you, enjoy it. To me, it looks exactly like you don't use a shotgun very often....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I have a 500, very happy with it. But it's bone stock and likely to stay that way.


I have a 870 and a 500, with softer recoil pads ,sling studs and an Allen elastic shell holder on the buttstocks.

The sling goes on when afield only.


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

Way to make a simple point n shoot weapon difficult.
If I was to pimp a mossy.. torch, folding stock and maybe one shell holder..
Smooth functional and efficient.

But that's just my opinion


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

That setup just screams "Mall Ninja"


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It doesn't really matter what I think, only if you are proficient with it. As for my thoughts, I don't like it. While I prefer the Remington 870, the Moss 500 is a fine platform. I would never put a sling on a home defense weapon as it is something someone else could easily grab onto in the dark. The pistol grip on the forearm is unnecessary and prevents using the shotgun with a stock/butt-stoke on an attacker if you are close enough and out of ammo. A light is good, a laser is not. I don't care for the folding stock and your shell saddle blocks your sight line and is just one more thing to get hung up in combat. I'm sorry if this comes across as bashing a weapon you obviously put a lot of time and money into. I would suggest you sign up for a local or distant firearms course and really put your weapon to use. Then I think you will have a better understanding of what works and what is unnecessary glitter that may end up getting you killed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My "tactical" shotgun is a simple 12 gauge Ithaca Model 37 Featherwight DS Police Special. That's a cylinder bore, rifle sighted, 18" barrel, wooden stocked, pump gun. Serial number shows it was made in 1972. I keep it in the closet with 5 rounds of OO buck in the magazine and 5 more rounds in an elastic butt cuff.
I also have a plain old 12 ga Remington 870 bird gun. Cost me $185, used. It will do most any job asked of a shotgun if you use the correct ammo.
I'm not a flashy guy, I don't have flashy firearms. But, Hey, if you want all that stuff on your gun that is your choice. Spend the money, support the gun business.
I'm not bashing your taste in weapons, either, but as noted above - try it out at the range. Get some time with it and you may change your mind about a couple things.
I prefer simplicity in weapons.


----------



## smileysurvival (May 31, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> It doesn't really matter what I think, only if you are proficient with it. As for my thoughts, I don't like it. While I prefer the Remington 870, the Moss 500 is a fine platform. I would never put a sling on a home defense weapon as it is something someone else could easily grab onto in the dark. The pistol grip on the forearm is unnecessary and prevents using the shotgun with a stock/butt-stoke on an attacker if you are close enough and out of ammo. A light is good, a laser is not. I don't care for the folding stock and your shell saddle blocks your sight line and is just one more thing to get hung up in combat. I'm sorry if this comes across as bashing a weapon you obviously put a lot of time and money into. I would suggest you sign up for a local or distant firearms course and really put your weapon to use. Then I think you will have a better understanding of what works and what is unnecessary glitter that may end up getting you killed.


I agree with a lot of this, the sling I took off after the video, all the accessories came on it when I bought it. The laser attached to the flashlight so it's a if you have one you gotta have the other, but all you do is tap it and they come on. I have a course in my yard and practice all the time and I didn't think I would like the dual pistol grips but once using it, it seems much smoother to pump and refire. I'm keeping the sling if I ever have to hit the road on foot it would come in handy. But really I like the honesty on this site and it helps a lot from people that have the knowledge.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. Smiley - That was a mature response to some constructive criticism. You're O.K. in my book and we all come here to learn something. Practicing in your backyard is great, but I really would encourage you to spend some time at a respected course. You will learn so much it will be amazing. Good luck to you.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I have a 870 and a 500, with softer recoil pads ,sling studs and an Allen elastic shell holder on the buttstocks.
> 
> The sling goes on when afield only.


Well I guess I do have a scabbard for it, I put a sling on it and just did not like the feel of the sling so I got the scabbard instead. that I think is about as tricked out as it's going to get. I got the crusader model that holds 8+1. If I need more than 9 rounds with a shotgun I am going to be in more trouble than a cat in a rocking chair store lets just say lol.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a few Mossberg shotguns, but my choice for tactical uses is the Tri Star Tec 12 ga. It is semi-auto or pump built in one shotgun. I really like this firearm.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Well I guess I do have a scabbard for it, I put a sling on it and just did not like the feel of the sling so I got the scabbard instead. that I think is about as tricked out as it's going to get. I got the crusader model that holds 8+1. If I need more than 9 rounds with a shotgun I am going to be in more trouble than a cat in a rocking chair store lets just say lol.


I have an eight round magazine and two side carriers on my HD shotgun. The magazine contains 00 buck my preferred load for defensive use. One side carrier on the receiver carries slugs. One on the butt stock carries #4 buck. Will I ever use 19 rounds of 12 gauge in an encounter? Doubtful in the extreme. However if situational considerations make me wish to increase or decrease penetration I can do so in the dark without returning to the closet where I keep my ammo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I have an eight round magazine and two side carriers on my HD shotgun. The magazine contains 00 buck my preferred load for defensive use. One side carrier on the receiver carries slugs. One on the butt stock carries #4 buck. Will I ever use 19 rounds of 12 gauge in an encounter? Doubtful in the extreme. However if situational considerations make me wish to increase or decrease penetration I can do so in the dark without returning to the closet where I keep my ammo.


I don't think that in the dark and under stress you'll be making many situational considerations. KISS.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Mr. Smiley - That was a mature response to some constructive criticism. You're O.K. in my book and we all come here to learn something. Practicing in your backyard is great, but I really would encourage you to spend some time at a respected course. You will learn so much it will be amazing. Good luck to you.


What he said!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Choate used to make a nice top folding stock for the Mossy. Not plastic. I didn't see it on their site the last time I looked. 
Makes for a handy sized weapon in the house.


----------



## PitBull (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Mossberg 500 and use Armytek Predator for it. I'm happy with both. To use a flashlight is very convenient. It's not heavy and I don't have any problems with it.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree.....one shell holder and the extendable stock is pimp....the laser pointer for accuracy is pointless....it just looks awkward to carry let alone trying to move stealthy down a hallway or around a corner....flashlight attachment works though...this is a case where sometimes less is more!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A flashlight on a gun just lets anyone you are trying to find where you are coming from. If the intruder has a gun, they have plenty of warning that you are coming. Not the best idea in my mind.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You asked, so I will say. 

What I want you to do is to find a corner in your house. Now, imagine someone is on the other side, somewhere. You don't know where, exactly, so you want to take a look.
Holding the weapon in a manner that would allow you to quickly employ the weapon, take a quick look around the corner. 
You'll notice that the barrel will precede your head. An alert bad guy will see the barrel and wait for the head.
That is why the pistol grip is the dumbest thing that has been sold for a shotgun. But, capitalism mandates that the consumer be supplied with his demand.

The racking handle doesn't add anything needed, either. I see such things as fumble-points. 

Rather than rigging a shell holder, an extended tube is much better. Either way, an extended shoot-out during a home invasion is highly unlikely.

I really like my Mossy 500, just the way it is. I've owned a few since 82, and found them to be very reliable weapons.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, those who are anti-light might want to reconsider.
The lights of today are extremely bright and flood the area. They blind the bad guy and disorient him. Switching on the light will help you, not hinder, assuming you aren't walking down the hall with it on.

You old farts need to get with the times - incandescent bulbs are history! :lol:
(I laugh because my first training with using a light was with incandescent and the light and handgun were held apart. Someone pass the Geritol.)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All I'm saying is that if someone shined a light at me I would shoot - in the direction of the light, slightly lower and to the right. That will put the bullet in the kill zone of most of the population when a light is on the gun. The light is on as you go from room to room it will be easy to see you coming long before you are a threat to them. If you have to get into a room before you turn the light on your weapon is out of play for that period of time. It is a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> All I'm saying is that if someone shined a light at me I would shoot - in the direction of the light, slightly lower and to the right. That will put the bullet in the kill zone of most of the population when a light is on the gun. The light is on as you go from room to room it will be easy to see you coming long before you are a threat to them. If you have to get into a room before you turn the light on your weapon is out of play for that period of time. It is a bad idea in my opinion.


I wasn't trained to have the light on when I go from room to room. That would be a bad idea. So would moving from room to room without direction or reason. 
Why are you breaking into my home? Are you there so that you can hold your breath in a strange home and wait to be found, or are you there to steal? Do you know the layout of the home? Are you moving in the dark, bumping into things? Are you using a light of some sort? Do I know my home, am I listening and looking for movement? See where I am going with this?

Having just recently trained with today's lights, I was impressed with the way they can blind the BG and make it more difficult for him to do as you said. As I said in my last post, what you are saying is the reason we were trained to handle the lights in a manner that would have caused you to hit nothing.

If you'd like, explore the options. If not, hey, we are all responsible grown-ups, right? All I have to say is, if you break into my house and get blinded by a very aggravating light, do not move. I've just ID'd you as someone who is not family and am on the verge of launching a Hornady Critical Defense your way!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I purchased one for home defense. It's the survival version; pistol grip and storage tube so you can bury it. I have attached a light and lazar. My thoughts were the pistol grip version will help in room sweeping and in tight areas.

Google Image Result for http://cdn1.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd_images/bgprod/2-MS52340.jpg


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Personally I think you have got to much stuff on the shotgun. Then again if it works for you, then that's what works for you who am I to say. 

I refer back to my stone age training with the shotgun and as I recall we kept them pretty simple. That's kind of the way I am when it comes to these things. A basic pump shotgun in the hands of somebody that truly knows how to run one is light years ahead of the rest and there is nothing one can put on a shotgun that will change that equation. 

Damn....Some days I just feel old...:lol:


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Personally I think you have got to much stuff on the shotgun. Then again if it works for you, then that's what works for you who am I to say.
> 
> I refer back to my stone age training with the shotgun and as I recall we kept them pretty simple. That's kind of the way I am when it comes to these things. A basic pump shotgun in the hands of somebody that truly knows how to run one is light years ahead of the rest and there is nothing one can put on a shotgun that will change that equation. Damn....Some days I just feel old...:lol:


....and I know I'm old and old school.

Would love to have one and like stated above, I'm jealeous. It's on my list, a black Mossberg 500 in the 18.5/28" barrels in standard configuration, no grips or fancy stocks to call questions to its use. To each his or her own, but how about just point and shoot! Low center mass, double tap next level up on dark silhouette and you have whole area covered. It is said that most burglaries and home invasions now occur during the day, besides, if at night, by the time it takes to turn on all the getsfidgets, "they" now know where you are and the thundering herd has already stampeded over you and moved to another pasture. If you are participating as a member of a tactical team member all the bells and whistles would be great, but as a single defensive shooter, I think that they would do more harm than good


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My most tactical deployments with a shotgun do involve a light, and happen each and every night.:-o
When I go out to put the chickens up at night I use my trusty Maglight equiped with a zenon bulb (the M-48 tanks we used in Vietnam had zenon spotlights mounted above the main gun, so that makes my Maglite "tactical").
I sweep the woodline and even the yard for beady little eyes. Normally i live and let live, but if necessary I can grasp both the flashlight and forearm of my trusty New England Firearms single shot 12 ga with the same hand directing the beam right where the shot column will go.::rambo::
Mostly it's just rabbits, but we do have a family of red fox in the woods (I leave them alone) and I have seen bobcat, gray fox, possums (I leave them alone as long as they mind their own business). I will shoot racoons and skunks on sight, they will tear up some chickens.
Never, ever in the last 43 years have I ever had to use a firearm against a human being. I'll bet most others here haven't either. Perhaps some, but not most.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Shooting skunks with a 12ga.? now that's what I'd hazardous duty...:lol:


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Personally I think you have got to much stuff on the shotgun. Then again if it works for you, then that's what works for you who am I to say.
> 
> I refer back to my stone age training with the shotgun and as I recall we kept them pretty simple. That's kind of the way I am when it comes to these things. A basic pump shotgun in the hands of somebody that truly knows how to run one is light years ahead of the rest and there is nothing one can put on a shotgun that will change that equation.
> 
> Damn....Some days I just feel old...:lol:


A lot of people think, "I got a shotgun and I don't have to aim". This is far from the truth, the shot spread at close range is not much more than a rifle or pistol. A good aiming device is a must. This is why I put a laser on mine. If someone breaks in at night you are lucky if you have time to get your gun more or less find your gun and your flashlight. This is why I put a flashlight on mine. I know when you have a light you make yourself a target. I will take that chance to prevent from shooting a family member.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All my family know to identify themselves. They know there are loaded weapons in the house and the owner will use them. I don't fire until I identify my target, what's around or near that target, if anything is moving toward the target and whats behind it. It takes Milli-seconds to figure all that out - about as long as it takes to get the gun on target. I don't need a light to see in my home and as nice as a laser sight is for someone not familiar with their weapon it is just a distraction to me. 
Practice often, shoot a few round with perfect precision and you won't need any of that stuff.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine is a stocker,12 ga.18.5 cylinder bore barrel,shell in chamber,just a side shell carrier with 5 more shells and a limbsaver recoil pad.came stock with swivels.I use them afield when it has the 28 in barrel on it.I know my home in the dark and the bg wont.I have been thinking about a led light for it though.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The point I'm attempting to make is that one can make up for a lack of equipment by training and practice. No amount of equipment can make up for a lack of training and practice...if flashlights and lasers work for you and your situation, then that's what works for you in your situation. 

It's not a knock, I simply have a differing opinion.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> All my family know to identify themselves. They know there are loaded weapons in the house and the owner will use them. I don't fire until I identify my target, what's around or near that target, if anything is moving toward the target and whats behind it. It takes Milli-seconds to figure all that out - about as long as it takes to get the gun on target. I don't need a light to see in my home and as nice as a laser sight is for someone not familiar with their weapon it is just a distraction to me.
> Practice often, shoot a few round with perfect precision and you won't need any of that stuff.


Not to be rude but obviously you never been in the "fog of war", or have someone come at you with the intent to kill you or your family members. You can practice all you want, but it will not be the same as having someone shooting at you. Take all the help you can.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Doomsday,
We don't know each other, what training the other has had or what kind of training and service we have been involved with so I take your comments as well meant.
I believe in taking advantage of everything a situation offers and putting a light on a gun that destroys any element of surprise and allows a target to pinpoint my location is not a good idea in my experience. 
People are different and the tactics they believe in are just as diverse.
As always, if it works for you use it - I am just pointing out that there are downsides to laser sights and flashlights on a weapon. Those additions are not necessarily a help under all conditions.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> Not to be rude but obviously you never been in the "fog of war", or have someone come at you with the intent to kill you or your family members. You can practice all you want, but it will not be the same as having someone shooting at you. Take all the help you can.


The lord helps those who help themselves...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Doomsday,
> We don't know each other, what training the other has had or what kind of training and service we have been involved with so I take your comments as well meant.
> I believe in taking advantage of everything a situation offers and putting a light on a gun that destroys any element of surprise and allows a target to pinpoint my location is not a good idea in my experience.
> People are different and the tactics they believe in are just as diverse.
> As always, if it works for you use it - I am just pointing out that there are downsides to laser sights and flashlights on a weapon. Those additions are not necessarily a help under all conditions.


Paul you advised training. I am going to advise you in doing so, too.

Do you think this former Special Reaction Team member hasn't trained? Do you suppose I might try and keep current? I am not talking as many people do, from an active imagination fed by action movies.

Yes, when you were explaining to me how you would expertly shoot me were I to use me light, I realized you are viewing the world as if it will go perfectly for you in a bad situation, and I am here to tell you that it will not. Even back in the day, your expert manner of shooting below the light would have gotten you killed as you would have missed me. Know why? I wasn't trained to stand with the light! I am certain I pointed that out. If not, I am, now.

Now, as I said, the lights are not the same as they used to be. The one I have attached to my 24/7 is not the one I used back in the day. It it intensely bright, and with a flick, I turn it on and off. The BG is the intruder, doesn't know the layout or furniture location, and will not be using brail to find goodies, but some sort of light, himself.

If you don't want to use a light, fantastic. Maybe you have X-ray vision, but I never did, even in my younger days. Thankfully, though, technology and flashlights are even better.

I don't mean to sound terse, but being told to train, even though training is exactly what makes me able to proficiently employ my weapons and my flashlight, can rub someone raw, ya think?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Doomsday,
> We don't know each other, what training the other has had or what kind of training and service we have been involved with so I take your comments as well meant.
> I believe in taking advantage of everything a situation offers and putting a light on a gun that destroys any element of surprise and allows a target to pinpoint my location is not a good idea in my experience.
> People are different and the tactics they believe in are just as diverse.
> As always, if it works for you use it - I am just pointing out that there are downsides to laser sights and flashlights on a weapon. Those additions are not necessarily a help under all conditions.


You are right I do not know you or what experience you may have. All I know is what my training and experience tells me. I agree additions are not necessary in all conditions. But to tell someone that a laser sight is for someone not familiar with their weapon is irresponsible. You should try training with a tactical light or laser. You might change your mind and add one to your kit.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I figure if I was invaded by seal team six or some other elite force, then I'll be in deep do-do. Add to that, I'll be awaken from a sleep, while they are fully aware of what's going on. But more than likely it will be some street thug(s) or druggie looking for drugs or money for such, and most of them aren't too bright, or trained. 
My guess is my shotguns will more than likely be used for knocking a squirrel out of a tree, or a fleeing rabbit, each thereby becoming dinner, than to ward off evil hoards. However, that is not meaning my trusty shotguns aren't ready for action, if before mentioned bad guy decides to invade my home. Now if/when the SHTF and if all becomes fight or die type of thing, I figure five or ten minutes I can convert my long barreled hunting shotgun into a very short killing machine second to none.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to say .22 LR was for shooting squirrel and rabbit and not a darned scatter gun, but who can find a decent supply of .22 ammo, nowadays?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> I used to say .22 LR was for shooting squirrel and rabbit and not a darned scatter gun, but who can find a decent supply of .22 ammo, nowadays?


I figure if your first concern is putting dinner on the table for you and your family, use a shotgun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

None of us has much hope or ability to train against a seal team attack - unless they are from Sea World.
I train constantly now - I have to because for the last eight years I have been unable to fire any of my guns.
I am fortunate to have a range that allows that kind of training and also competition in small caliber metallic silhouette. The latter has really helped improve my abilities at extended ranges with my 22.
I still can't fire my shotgun or hunting rifles more than a couple of times without throwing my back into spasms but I am doing PT and getting stronger. At the same time I am doing all the training I can at this point. Training is absolutely the best way to build confidence in your gun and the ability to use it. I do believe that you need to do that before you put special sights or lighting on it. Your belief may be different and that doesn't bother me at all. Can you hit skeet, pheasant or quail with it? If so then you will probably be able to hit an intruder with it too.

When I recommend training and someone with training and actively training takes offense it confuses me. You should be right there supporting the training recommendation. 
When I say that "if it works for you, then use it" I am just saying that I would rather not. I have tried a flashlight on my shotgun and found it no help at all and very inconvenient. 
Reaching toward the muzzle to press the button that turns it on or off means that I am not ready to use it. The light broadcasts where I am and what direction I am going. For me, personally, it is a non-starter.
Again - if it works for you - that is what you should do, but don't tell me that I should do it when I have tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## RebellionOfThought (Jul 5, 2013)

I think you should have got the 870


----------

